# Ok, I've got to get to grips with this ...



## inthemix69 (Mar 27, 2017)

Diagnosed with Type 2 a year ago. Was 19stones at the time ( 6ft ). Over first four months I dropped to 16st, 7lbs ... However, my weight has gone back up to 18st, 4lbs, despite not eating any more than I was.  However, I'm really feeling the effects of my weight - no energy, regularly short of breath.

Have recently gone over to a plant based diet, but with small amounts of meat.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2017)

Hope it works well for you @inthemix69, and that you can kickstart the weight loss again


----------



## Ljc (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi Inthemix, Welcome. I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Dollypolly (Mar 28, 2017)

Do you use an app to keep an eye on what your actually eating. 
I use weight loss resources a paid of site but there is myfitnesspal that's free. 
My weight was creeping up because I was lying to myself about my portion sizes.

Good luck on your new diet though.


----------



## inthemix69 (Mar 31, 2017)

I don't eat that much, Dolly, really to bother with an app.  I rarely eat  breakfast and may have an afternoon snack before having a dinner around 5pm. This is my standard. I drink a lot of water in between.


----------



## Dollypolly (Mar 31, 2017)

Now I know your problem your not eating enough and the body is clinging to what you have left. When in starvation mode we gain too. Our bodies are weird that way. 

I'd be eating a lunch and dinner of at least 1,800 calories per day and a Wee walk if you can per day if mobility isn't a problem. You can skip breakfast if you wish but you can have a small one of desired. I don't as I don't feel hungry then. 

You'll be pissing like a racehorse too which is a good thing as we need to water.


----------



## goosey (Apr 1, 2017)

If its any help, i have joined slimming world but i low carb but you can eat loads, i am a pig and love food


----------



## James 048 (Apr 6, 2017)

inthemix69 said:


> Diagnosed with Type 2 a year ago. Was 19stones at the time ( 6ft ). Over first four months I dropped to 16st, 7lbs ... However, my weight has gone back up to 18st, 4lbs, despite not eating any more than I was.  However, I'm really feeling the effects of my weight - no energy, regularly short of breath.
> 
> Have recently gone over to a plant based diet, but with small amounts of meat.


Hi inthemix 
Sorry I can't offer you advice as I'm still a novice .
Just want to wish you well on your journey ahead .


----------

